# why would water temp Guage not work on Freightliner clasic



## Slater1995 (Apr 18, 2014)

We have a 2001 freightliner classic semi truck and we recently noticed the water temp guage is not working. What can we do to fix this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which engine is in the truck?
By 2001 the Engine ECM will be linked to the gauges and feed them the data if this is a cluster type dash it should have self diagnostics built into the dash.

Is it a gauge cluster like in a car or separate gauges like the older trucks have?


----------



## Slater1995 (Apr 18, 2014)

NN14 Red Top. Single guages


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If there are no engine codes for a temp sensor or communication errors it's most likely just the gauge, sometimes you can swap the wires with a trans or rear temp gauge to double check.


----------



## Slater1995 (Apr 18, 2014)

Will try that thanks.


----------

